# Film and Epic Music Composer



## Kostia (Jan 6, 2017)

HI my name is Kostia Naimark owner of "K-Flare Productions" I'm a film composer nowadays focused on epic music.
you can find my works:
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/NKflare


----------

